
An open source OS for cars - chrisamanse
https://www.automotivelinux.org
======
brudgers
_Automotive Grade Linux (AGL) is a Linux Foundation Workgroup dedicated to
creating open source software solutions for automotive applications. Although
the initial target for AGL is In-Vehicle-Infotainment (IVI) systems,
additional use cases such as instrument clusters and telematics systems will
eventually be supported. AGL has participants from the Automotive,
Communications, and Semiconductor Industries and welcomes contributions from
individual developers._

